# x



## Hayley90

X


----------



## rwhite

:hugs: Welcome x


----------



## katrus78

Welcome, hun! It is a big relief to have this section, for sure.


----------



## No1showgirl

Hayley90 said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself & say hello & say thank you to the admins for this section...
> 
> Harrison is almost 2 and i suffered/suffer with GD quite badly when i was pregnant with him, and when he was born...
> 
> Its nice to have somewhere where we can all post happily without being worried of what others will think or say.
> 
> I posted a thread in GS when i was pregnant, and luckily it stayed on track, but some posters really dont 'get' GD at all, so its really comforting to know that all the girls in here have somewhere safe to post.
> 
> xx

Hiya! :hugs:

Just wanted to say hello! What was it like when Harrison was born, did you feel bonded with him? I found out im having a boy (utter shock) and a large part of me is worrying how i will react once he is born. Will i be faking the smiles? 

I feel so "jealous" when people announce on here they are TEAM PINK!! Totally totally stupid i know!!


----------



## Hayley90

X


----------



## No1showgirl

Hayley90 said:


> It was fine. Im not disappointed in HIM. Im disappointed with what i DONT have (yet!)
> 
> i was concerned that my feelings would seep into my feelings for him, but they never did. If they do, then its not GD you should be worried about.
> 
> I like to think of GD as a christmas list: you get all but one present on your list on christmas morning. the presents are fantastic, you love them, youll look after them and boast to your friends. But the one you didnt get was the most important one, right at the top - the day will still be amazing, but there is something missing. You LOVE the things you do have, but you miss those you dont.
> 
> x

Beautifully summed up! Thanks Hayley x


----------



## SabrinaKat

I prayed for a healthy LO -- after an mc and two chemicals, I got my healthy LO! That he is a little boy, c'est la vie -- perhaps his older sister is looking down at us and hoping we are happy together?


----------

